# Turning my old gun sfe into a smoker???



## TX COASTIE (Aug 7, 2007)

This idea may be crazy, but I was trying to figure out what I was going to do with a gun safe that I had lost during IKE. The darn thing is so heavy and its already sitting in a good location. Why not make a smoker out of it? If I strip on the felt and line it with some stainless sheeting throw in a thermostat and electric element do yall think it will be worth my time.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

yes! keep us posted on progress...should be a great project.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey TX,that is a brilliant idea! can't wait to see it.

Best Regards,
Richard


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Pretty good idea....and no one can steal your brisket while it is smokin.


----------



## TX COASTIE (Aug 7, 2007)

Well alright, I will give it a shot and keep you guys posted. Thanks.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

igo320 said:


> Pretty good idea....and no one can steal your brisket while it is smokin.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Some safes have gaskets that expand several sizes when exposed to heat but I guess you can remove them if necessary.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Keep in mind that if it was a fire rated safe its going to have some sheetrock or other material samwiched between the steel, either way its only rated to protect for the number of mins the safe was rated for. If its the sheetrock stuff it will break down to dust basically, and if its fiberglass it will burn...not so sure I would like to eat anything that has burnt fiberglass in it, and we all know about the sheetrock from China that was making folks sick in all the FEMA campers
Its been 2 months since you posted about your idea, did you ever finish, and did you grow a tail?


----------

